# Nokomis Beach with kids over Spring Break



## voodoobunny (Jul 11, 2013)

I’m headed down to Nokomis Beach with the family over Spring Break. I’ve never fished Florida before. Fishing kids are 8 and 13. What should I do for the best fishing experience for beginners? Guided or unguided kayak fishing is an option, or shore or pier fishing. 8-year-old would be fine with catching anything, the more the better. I have one proper surf rod and a couple of light rods, plus indestructible Dock Demons.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I've never been there and had to google it to see where it was. how long will you be there?
speaking strictly from a fisherman's view, I would try to get to the jetties and get there just before the tide change if that's possible. then you can fish the incoming and outgoing tides. take LOTS of sunscreen and big floppy hats.
check with the local bait place to see what is best for whatever place you go to.
good luck !! post a report after your trip.


----------



## voodoobunny (Jul 11, 2013)

I’ll be there for 6 nights in mid-April, staying on the mainland but Nokomis _Beach_-side of the inlet (so easier access to the North jetty). Will def take the advice about hats and sunscreen, and also about finding a good local bait shop! Time for some research, and can anyone recommend a bait shop in or near Nokomis Beach?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

what part of the world will you be coming from ??

wait until you get there - then google it: Bait Shops in Nokomis. they can fill you in on all the local fishing information as they receive it from the local fishermen that week. be prepared for weather changes: sunny one day, storming the next.
during the Pandemic, I saw three bait shops fold up. and two more have popped up.
so in April - that is when you will have the best information.
if you've never been there, look for Pier Cams around the inlet.
here is "my" inlet on the East Coast.








Sebastian Inlet Webcam


A Webcam overlooking Sebastian Inlet, FL



www.sebastianinletcam.com


----------



## voodoobunny (Jul 11, 2013)

So an update:

My guided ‘yak fishing session fell through (guide broke his arm, and apparently fly there aren’t many others around here)
Everyone I have talked to says the fishing is pretty poor this week. Even the pro ‘yak guides say they aren’t catching 
Nokomis Bait & Tackle is closed, purportedly temporarily but gossip says more likely permanently :/ (gossip is real-estate shenanigans, sucks for them). That particularly sucks because it was the most convenient B&T for the Nokomis side of the inlet. The Nokomis authorities would do everyone a favor if they gave him a new home on the island side closer to the boat & kayak launches…
I mmmmmay pick up a 3-day license and the bare minimum of equipment (did not bring any with me) and try my luck today through Friday, if I hear of any improvements.


----------

